# $600 for a pair of lenses?? RU Kiddin me?



## Bikermaniac (Dec 22, 2016)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=122276690143


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 22, 2016)

If seller AND buyer are happy whats the big deal?


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Dec 22, 2016)

I have a near NOS set.  If someone wants for $500?  Lemme know.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 22, 2016)

I have a set on each one of my Autocycles.
I guess the stock just went way up on these.
I must admit, they do enhance the look of these lights tremendously. Lol!


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 23, 2016)

Cool lenses but never stock on schwinnie autoSickles

WHO paid 600 bux for these?


----------



## locomotion (Dec 23, 2016)

markivpedalpusher said:


> If seller AND buyer are happy whats the big deal?




there is a way too many price comments on this EBay sub-forum.
Is this the focus for this sub-forum?  Who cares what sellers are asking!
Most threads are about bitching about something, when it should be (IMO) about letting people know about something you think could be useful for another member
and like Markiv said, what is the big deal if both parties are happy?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 23, 2016)

Larkin (the seller) is having a Merry Christmas! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 23, 2016)

Yeah, but always available from Seiss as an aftermarket accessory upgrade.

The fluted lenses are not commonly available, so if you want to give your deluxe Autocycle that automotive look,  there you go.







bobcycles said:


> Cool lenses but never stock on schwinnie autoSickles
> 
> WHO paid 600 bux for these?


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 23, 2016)

I want that green Autocycle under my Christmas tree!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm not bashing the price?  If someone wants a set, $500 and you have a KILLER near NOS set shipped from the beautiful Pacific Northwest even!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 23, 2016)

Those are awesome lenses.  For some people $600 is nothing, They make and/or lose thousands every day.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 23, 2016)

It's not about how much they cost.
It's about how good they look vs supply & demand.
You either want them or you don't.
Some folks will spend thousands on a 20" Schwinn cantilever tank, or a Crossbar speedo housing.
I say, what's the difference?
It's all about what you want vs it's availability.


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 26, 2016)

*Had three-pair of these fluted lenses ..
gave them to a good friend.

Bought the lamps  (factory-boxed and 
NOS) from MLC in 2001 ... fifteen bux 
each.  This was after  the Spring 2001
MLC swap meet.  

Was shocked to learn that the dozen -
lamps that were available on the shelf
during the meet ... were still-available
after the meet.  No one had grabbed
any of the boxed lamps.

Had no use for the lamps but needed
the associated clamping fixtures for 
a coupla Seiss products.

Three local fabricators quoted me figs
to duplicate the clamping fixture.

All came in at one-hundred a piece.

My only regret is that I did not foto the
lenses from the side ... the lenses are
solid glass and thick as a brick.

Some of us buy to resell ... some of us
salvage and give-away the excess ... 
some of us do a combination.

Still happy in SW Ohio ......

*
......... patric
*

*


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 26, 2016)

That's interesting, Patric.
I bought three sets of fluted lenses from a guy In San Diego many years ago, and those lenses are the ones that you see on my Autocycles today.
I wonder if they are the same three sets from that MLC haul in 2001?
I know, not likely, but what are the chances, that someone has three sets of those lenses for sale?
If they are, I must pay you a debt of gratitude,
for picking those up and getting them into circulation.
I love them!
Thank you, Patric.


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 26, 2016)

Those do look bad a$$!
Chris


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 26, 2016)

I have a set of these lights and they are one of my most prized possessions.  It would take an offer of at least 5x the price of these lenses before would even begin to consider selling them.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 26, 2016)

Meh, I prefer the look of the Silveray.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 26, 2016)

Autocycleplane said:


> Meh, I prefer the look of the Silveray.



Silver Rays are the Schwinn Phantom of the light world.  Its a beautiful design but so over played.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 26, 2016)

Beautiful Seiss Trio, Ed.
That has got to be the Holy Grail of accessories.
The fluted lenses give it the piece de resistance, panache.  
The Seiss Trio just wouldn't look the same without the fluted lenses.
Super nice!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 26, 2016)

I was half-joking. Of course these are great looking lights, especially with fluted lenses (not mention sandwiching a pancake horn). Just sayin', like Aaron I would sell them if I had them and run the Deltas. I do recall from one of the period catalogs that the Deltas cost a little bit more originally, but scarcity and demand drive the price difference today. I guess when I see Marty's bikes, I'm too busy picking my jaw up off of the floor to notice the lights or lenses.... 

As for paying $600 for a rare part you were dying to get, surely we've all done the same at some point. I'm sure both parties in this transaction are pretty pumped about it.

I would like to learn what other brands and models these Seiss lights came on originally, and if there were fender mounted singles with bases.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 28, 2016)

I was told that the Deltas were only used maybe '38-9 and mostly on Chicago Supply Co. bikes e.g. La Salle, Lincoln, Liberty, etc... Schwinn experts want to weigh in here? V/r Shawn


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 28, 2016)

They both are shown in the 37 parts catalog.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 21, 2017)

This are all the Seiss lights in the 1936 Catalog.


----------

